# Someone photobombed my stack! <3



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

This is Jonas and my NDG doeling photobombing what was a nice looking stack. She is a little over a week old and absolutely adorable!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Is that a goat?:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL! That's awesome


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Its a Nigerian Dwarf Goat


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG! That's awesome! What do you do with the goats?


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

The goats tackle our underbrush and fields. We milk the does sometimes. The dogs used to herd them but the goats caught on quick. Now, if they see a dog they go to the gate or come to me. If they don't see the dog I just ask one to bark  We have a very small herd.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jonas even looks a bit concerned about how the pic will turn out. lol


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

This is my guy all grown up. He lives with my parents... I raised him from a baby after he lost his mom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

That is the most adorable photobomb ever!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

The little one is a camera hog already LOL. I love the name of your Shepherd BTW :thumbup:


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

She sure it!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Cutest photobomb ever!!! What a little lamb... I mean HAM, lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Your dogs are gorgeous but that little goat cracks me up!


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank ya! Goat kids are imo the cutest ungulates ever, EVER, EVER! I have heard several grown men squeel in her presence... in a hardware store!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Love that last one! Totally looks photo shopped

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

cannot believe how cute that goat looks with her little coat!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness... the photos on this thread are some of my favorites I have seen on this board. That last one with the the goat and the three GSDs is just beyond words cute.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

ristakrat said:


> She sure it!


so cuteeeee :wub:


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Jonas and a buckling twin. We love our goats. Its cuteness overload with these guys.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ristakrat said:


> She sure it!




This has got to be one of the greatest pictures I think I've ever seen!!! Little one fits right in with the big dogs! Watch out! May have a barking goat! lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol. Why should the dog have all the fun.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> This has got to be one of the greatest pictures I think I've ever seen!!! Little one fits right in with the big dogs! Watch out! May have a barking goat! lol



Or another "babe".


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome photo


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eeeeeeeek!!!!!!!

Seriously! That is the CUTEST goat EVER!!!! :wub:

I love goats!!!!!!


----------

